# Adiviná donde está... (IV)



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Queridos Foristas:

Cual murga que cantó la Retirada, y promete volver ... aquí estamos nuevamente, para la gran barriada del eterno febrero ... acá va la Presentación del Adiviná donde está ... (IV)

Para los que se unen ahora, el título es elocuente: se postea una foto y hay que decir la ubicación. Así de simple, sin trámites ni tickets, sin premios, sin puntos ... por el puro placer de jugar ... El que gana, postea otra, y así sucesivamente, en cinta sin fin ... _**** ludens_, que le dicen 

La locación virtual de este juego es un boliche, que según recientes investigaciones es de muuuuuuuy larga data. Por eso, acodados al mostrador, los recibimos con alguna bebida o comida virtual los siguientes parroquianos del plantel más o menos estable (según el día y tareas, como pasa siempre):

Uruguay360 (a) El Troesma
Tatito (a) La Mole
Pablito28 (a) Locomotora
Emilio Rodrigo (a) Embajador Plenipotenciario de la Ciudad Vieja
Larobi (a) La Profe

También se acodan al mostrador eventualmente: Tatita, Germán, SebaFun, El Alemán, El Hereje, Gfd08 ... y varios parroquianos más, que han sabido tomarse una acá.

Los esperamos, acá hay buena onda y clima de mundial (ahora) ...

¡Que empiece el juego en el boliche Adiviná!

(más bien ... que continúe ... hay un acertijo sin resolver todavía)


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy buena presentación kay:. Troesma mantengo mi respuesta Ramon Anador Y Rosell y Rius. 

Saludos

Che que lindo que està el boliche nuevo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que presentación!! vió cómo era usted la que tenía que abrir, el próximo está cantado para Pablito! Dicho sea de paso gracias por esas palabras y cómo no ibamos a tratar bien si llegaste con las medialunas y el chupi pronto...!!:lol::lol:
Pablito: No es Anador y Rosell y rius. me voy a fijar lo que quedó en el III para no olvidarme de contestar nada...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

tatito: Si, Garibaldi!!!! esquina?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Gracias por los comentarios elogiosos. En realidad, salió en clave de murga - al menos, el inicio (o clarinada) - como no podía ser de otra manera viniendo de quien viene :lol: ... Lo que seguirá ahora será todo un largo cuplé con popurrí de actualidá, como debe ser ... y vendrá la retirada dentro de 900 y pico largo de post. Y ahí le pasaremos la posta a Pablito.

@Tatito: dijiste que tenías pronto el boliche nuevo, y el _populus_ me nombró para cortar la cinta. Posteá lo que tengas, seguro será muy bueno!!!

En cuanto al acertijo ... ni idea! Así que balconeo tranqui.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno, espero estar a la altura de los acontecimientos cuando tenga el honor y la responsabilidad.
En cuanto al acertijo ni idea también esperemos a Tatito que la tiene clara kay:.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ya estan todas las pistas, Garibaldi, cerca de estacion de servicio, en la esquina de una plaza con nombre de ciudad... es pasar a cobrar nomas!!!
Y que lindo edificio ademas !!! De unos arquitectos que si bien no los recuerdo ahora, no volvi a ver obras de ellos si mal no recuerdo... voy a ver si encuentro otras fotos para que lo vean entero.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Buenísimo el boliche nuevo"!!!!!!!
Me candidateo para la próxima, tengo ganas de hacer una buena presentación, como esta que hizo larobi, sencilla pero exelente.
Felicitaciones por la ceremonia de apertura larobi y ahora si, el pitazo inicial para que comience el juego.

Ojo con lo de pitazo eh??:lol::lol:

PD:La proxima apertura no va a ser mía obviamente, es joda, yo desde ya voto porque sea pablito, un exelente jugador que se lo merece.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Puede ser Garibaldi entre Av Italia y 8 de Octubre, realmente no se el nombre de las calles que cruzan Garibaldi entre las dos avenidas hno:

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Mmmmmm... Garibaldi y Monte Caseros??


Excelente presentación Profe!!! El que no entiende a qué jugamos acá es porque no quiere :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

*Promo inauguración!!!*

La casa invita el primer trago, especialidad del excelente *barman internacional *que trajimos directamente de Ecuador (o de Perú... no recuerdo :lol para una ocasión tan especial. 

Sirvansé!!!











.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
:lol::lol::lol:

Genial Tatito


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo tengo ganas de licor de huevo o de dulce de leche:yes:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy buena Tatito, voy a tomar la promocion! y , Pablito: quizas se me pasó, pero tu presentacion de la historia del boliche estuvo bárbara, y tal vez no te hice justicia con el esfuerzo! Muy buena tambien!
Tatito: Es así, esquina Carlos Anaya, o sea en la otra cuadra, la plaza en cuestión es la plaza Budapest y tiene una placa que recuerda los acontecimientos de Hungria 1956. Seguramente su ubicacion responde a la cercania de Club Húngaro a pocas cuadras por Garibaldi, antes de 8 de Octubre.
Decia de la relacion de las preguntas por la Avenida tana y la fecha del final de la guerra grande Garibaldi estuvo evidentemente relacionado con las dos cosas. Bueno, que se venga lo suyo... que activo el barman nuevo...le pregunté...es peruano me dijo...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sale un licorcito para el Sebaaaaa !!! de que lo quiere maestro, mire que hay de todo, eh? Soy yo o ya se empieza a sentir el olor a las medialunas de la tarde?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^Ahhhhh, es de tarde y yo pidiendo licor ya????????? que vergüenza:lol:

Bueno, licor de cafe entonces para estar mas a tono, y muchas medialunas, dejé la dieta hace mil años:lol:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ya otro *"Adiviná donde está ..."* jeje

Yo no participo pero me pueden servir un vaso de Sprite con unas medialunas de Seba para ver Francia-Mexico.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Peeero Don Rodri, como que no participa?, mire que hay mesas vacias y ni le digo la barra, donde siempre hay lugar para uno mas, enseguida le saco un especial de jamon y queso y marcha una Sprite bieen fria, Eso si, despues agarra la camara y sale a proveerse de tomas para traer al boliche, que les parece el plasma de 42" que puso Ceci?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Uru Rodri!!! Pasá y ponete cómodo!!! Recuerdo que ya pasaste por el boliche alguna vez ... entrá más seguido!!!

Yo no tomo alcohol, pero para no ser tranca esta vez voy a aceptar algo de lo que me invita este amigo de Tatito ... A ver, Don, algo medio suavetón, no estoy acostumbrada :lol:

Mientras esperamos a Tatito y su nuevo acertijo. Acabo de llegar a casa. A qué hora hay partido?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias Uruguay y Ceci.

Uruguay: Bueno yo ya me voy a instalar y voy a participar más seguido gracias por la medialuna estan riquisimas!!!!

Larobi: Como le dige a Uruguay yo ya me voy a instalar y voy a participar más seguido el partido ya empezo es a las 3:30


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tatito esperamos tu acertijo!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pero no ve el plasma ??? mire! estamos mirando Mexico- Francia !! Algun licorcito ? Yo le daria un Bayley's que quiere que le diga, se toma una copita y listo...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ya la Page 2!!! jejeje y eso que este hilo empezo hace 2 horas ¿no?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Amigos, si no les parece mal y todos estan servidos, mientras esperamos a tatito que si no sube es porque no esta o no puede, voy poniendo una para entretenernoss, que les parece?








Se escuchan ofertas, y Rodrigo , usted dele nomas, si hoy no tiene material no importa, usted sabra cumplir en las proximas oportunidades, le damos credito, le parece?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Edit.



.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Pero no ve el plasma ??? mire! estamos mirando Mexico- Francia !! Algun licorcito ? Yo le daria un Bayley's que quiere que le diga, se toma una copita y listo...



Tranqui, como ve ya estoy disfrutando del plasma acá en el boliche. Veo que varios estamos mirando el partido. Y gracias por el Bayley's, buena elección. Un día lo tomé y me gustó, de las pocas cosas alcohólicas que me ha gustado!!

Tato, dale que la barra espera tu acertijo. Va a ser el "acertijo inauguración"


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahora con cual se esta jugando.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

opa... posteamos todos juntos... jejejeje... vamos con la de Uruguay que fue la que quedó primero, la mia ya quedará para la proxima... 


Montevideo, Troésma??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Con el de Tatito que es el que corresponde, yo puse a falta otro, vamos con el de Tatito! Centro Tatito?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Tatito a pedido de Uruguay ponela de nuevo como la editastes. jeje


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejejeje... parecemos locos... jejeje

Bueno, vamos de nuevo que la edité y la saqué del post anterior... 

Vamossssssssssssss












.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿Palacio Brasil?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Centro?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No profe... no es el Palacio Brasil, bueno, en realidad no es ningún palacio, es una casa nomás (lo que eran antes las casas, claro...)


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No, a pesar de mi tradición céntrica, esta no está por estos pagos... 



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me parece que amerita una ampliacion de la info...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿8 de Octubre?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Y el resto de la gente?? nadie juega sus fichas?? buuuuuuuu... jejejeje.

No Ceci... no es por 8 de Octubre... 

Bueno, ahí les va la amplación de info visual que dispongo... a ver si alguno/a la vió... casa grande, de dos plantas, en buen estado externo, aunque podría estar mejor... 












.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Al norte de Avda Italia? Sobre iuna avenida? Será acera oeste, Tatito?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Puede ser por Evaristo Ciganda???

O por el barrio Reducto???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito, a riesgo de parecer medio tontin... quedamos que esta afuera del perimetro formado por los dos bulevares artigas, no solamente lejos de ellos sino afuera de esa zona ? porque me dio la impresion que me contestas que esa lejos de los bulevares pero no me queda claro si esta dentro o fuera... porque busco afuera y se me complica...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen dìa, perdón Uruguay el que no entendió fui yo, está dentro del perímetro del Bvar Artigas que va de Pta. Carretas a XXX y La Paz, el error fue mio pido disculpas que no entendí. Està enfrente a una casa de electrodomésticos muy conocida y enfrente a la sede de unas de las tarjetas de crédito mas conocida.

Mate? 

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahora si!!! creo, Seria Colonia y German Barbato... mira si hemos pasado de veces por ahi... No nos entendimos nomas pablito, ayer debiamos estar con suenho los dos:banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y... por favor. un mate, como no !!! hay alguien mas en la vuelta?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Quiero un mate de esos que tengo un frio barbaro...

Colonia y German Barbato?? Paaa... voy a tener que mirar para arriba cuando pase por ahi... jejeje


Tire Troésma...



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mirá...la verdad es que no lo pense mucho, pero con todos los datos que tuvo que darnos Pablito para que lo sacaramos, no hay ninguna duda... yo sabia que lo tenia visto, pero, donde??? no lo sacaba ni a palos si no me ayudaba mucho. Unas medialunas?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... yo la verdad que nunca lo había visto... ni con ayuda llegaba 

Te acepto las medialunas... sino unas tostadas con manteca y azucar me vienen bien igual 


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Che Tatito, yo digo de esperar a Pablito, que nos dé el visto bueno... otra medialunita?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Si si... esperamos por el amigo Pablito... 

Dale... y activá ese mate que sino se enfría... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas buenas, perdón por el impass, efectivamente troesma Colonia y Geman Barbato.

Acá la prueba:












Esperamos lo suyo, me pasa una 1/2 luna?

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Estambul, Turquía :happy: :dunno: :lol:

Eso está en MVD? centro?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Espectro! Es Montevideo, si. No es el Centro. Que te vas a tomar? un cafecito, unas medialunas, un tecito?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Un té porque me acabo de mandar un plato de ravioles con tuco! jajaja. 

Entonces puede por los detalles....... porque este tipo de relieve lo vi en un edificio de 25 de mayo y zabala, pero el arbusto me engaña, aclaro me encantó esta foto tuya el detalle es impresionante.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gracias, me alegro te guste, sale un tecito, el sommelier recomienda algo floral, livianito, sale un té de rosas, mire yo igual letraigo una medialunita y usted la prueba...

No es en la Ciudad Vieja, amigo Espectro...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Podría ser también una cúpula de iglesia ¿No hay una por camino maldonado parecida?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Ah tenés razon además me parece que si le pegaste, lo raro es que Larobi se llame a silencio siendo que ella saca fotos tambien por la zona ....


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es lo que mencionas Emilio, en la iglesia de camino maldonado, la cupula es amarilla y de mosaicos.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon Emilio, me olvide de aclarar, sí es una cúpula de iglesia !


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Si es de Iglesia ... mmmmmmmm .... la de la Iglesia del Cordón es marrón, pero no me suenan esas escamitas ... hno:

Ud. dirá, Troesma!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted dira donde se encuentra esta expresion de corte clasico...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno barbaro, yo estoy con unas empanadas mientras aguardo por su acertijo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno comencemos, imagino un teatro, pero será en Montevideo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es en Montevideo, pero no es un teatro...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Podrà ser el Ateneo troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon la demora...no es el Ateneo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenassssss, perdón la demora pero entre el aniversarios del prócer y el día del abuelo, se complico. Eh será por la Union troesma?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que aca andamos igual... eso es tener suerte !!!
Nooo es en La Union, no esta a la calle pero esta en un edificio conocido...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bien, eh podrá ser el Saint Bois, me dijeron que allí había grabados muy bonitos.

Una black?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por cierto, en el Pabellon Martirené, son obra del Taller Torres Garcia, estaba el maestro, Carmelo de Arzadun y otros que no recuerdo, Ester de Cáceres... no me acuerdo de mas...
Bueno, pero no es, es el patioo interior de un edificio muy conocido, muuuy conocido.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola Troesma, hola Pablito!!! Buenas y frías nochesssss .... algo calentito, un café para mí, please!

Al acertijo de hoy hay que moverlo un poco, está medio quieto. Tire más data, Troesma, ud. que es tan amble siempre ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es un edificio donde han intervenido infinidad de artistas nacionales, tanto por concurso como alguno por designacion directa, mas artistas extranjeros tambien. Todo dicho...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Profe , yo estaba con una black, pero no me quitó el frío, así que voy a pasar al vodka.
Sale un café y un vodkaaaa.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es en la CV?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Es un museo??


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yo recien salgo del chocolate con que agasajamos a las abuelas. Asi que voy a esperar un poco. No es en la CV y no es un Museo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hay esculturas o solo grabados como el de la imagen?

Troesma no vio al Peruano?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Por Tristan Narvaja???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Rodrigo.No es en Tristan Narvaja. Hay esculturas, murales, vitraux, pinturas e ainda mais.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El percy dice que viene el lunes recien, tenemos que servir nosotros. Pero vos ya estas tomando !!!


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Es una Iglesia ... ¿será la del Cordón?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si es una Iglesia Larobi pero no la del Cordón.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Uff!!! Hay para tirar y pegar un rato, entonces. Que aparezcan otros parroquianos, a ver: Troesmaaaaaa!!!! Emiliooooooo!!! Tatitoooooo!!!! Espectro!!!! etc, etc, 

Digo una: la de Lourdes, en Malvín


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, màs hacia el centro de la ciudad.

Que raro que no se arrimaron otros parroquianos todavía.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

la del Reducto


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

MMmmm en las proximidades.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

pablito28 said:


> Bueno acá dejo,




La traigo para esta página


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ceci de la Iglesia del reducto un poco mas al S


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

la de la Aguada?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no tan al sur.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola gente...Pablito, esta es la iglesia de Concepcion Arenal y Porongos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto troesma, es su turno, me voy a preparar un capuchino mientras van arribando al boliche y voy calentando el agua por si alguno quiere preparar el mate .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah, si si !!! agua pal mate, como no !!! ya subimos...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Otro golazo del Troesma y van :lol: ... ¡Felicitaciones! Mate, ya empieza la ronda, ya lo preparo.

Acabo de volver de la exposición de fotografías sobre el Mundial de 1930, en el Parque Rodó. No dejen de ir ... hay una foto excepcional: jugadores de Bolivia con camisetas con letras que pretenden formar la palabra "Uruguay" ... pero no están los 11, ¡hay 10! Falta una letra, justo .... ésa .... ! La leyenda que se forma es "Viva Urugay" :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
:lol::lol::lol:, nunca imaginè una situaciòn semejante, troesma parece un antiguo cine, digamos barrio Pocitos.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es Pocitos querido urugayo! Y dudo de su antigua identidad como cine...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Centro, Aguada?

Centro de estudios?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No y no...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La Comercial o Jacinto Vera?

Caliento unas media lunas o hago tostadas?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

vamos a decirlo asi: es paralela a 18 o es la mismisima 18...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es paralela a 18 y a Colonia. No es ninguna de estas y tampoco es Andes.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenassssssssssssssssssss... como les vá??
Veo que están bien servidos, jejeje... en el boliche no faltan insumos gastronómicos :lol::lol::lol:

Andabamos de cumple con la Tatita y llegamos hace un rato, por lo que con un tecito ya estaría bien, tengo que depurar el organismo después del exceso :cheers::cheers2::eat:

Que bueno Ceci lo de la reunión ayer en WTC, queremos ver fotossssssss... nosotros nos mandamos al Pitamiglio ayer de Safari fotográfico (Edu, Pablito, Ceci, los extrañamossss)


Bueno... ni idea del acertijo pero si es por el Centro lo tengo que haber visto... mmmmmm... por la calle Uruguay??


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

yo diria mercedes...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

me sono a URUGUAY y rondeau ahora que dice tatito, a quien aprovecho a saludare, y beso a tatita.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Perdón Tatito no vi tu post, mil disculpas, si es por Uruguay, no es por Mercedes.
La esquina no es Rondeau.
Resumiendo está en la calle Uruguay.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bien... está por Uruguay... mmmmm... Uruguay y Yi??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No, caminà un poco más hacia la CV.

Tè mixto o común con limón?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

palacio marexiano, esq paraguay?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no troesma camìne mas por la avenida.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

el marexiano es esquina rio negro... me equivoque...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

siga caminando pase el BROU


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno [email protected] les cuento es Uruguay entre Florida y Ciudadela enfrente al Bco. Central. Ahora suba alguno así mañana tenemos acertijo nuevo .

Me voy a dormir, good night-good dreams.

Saludos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenassss, oh volvio Perci, bueno amigo prepare unas media lunas mientras aguardamos a los demás. Yo ya tengo el mate pronto.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah! te dije que Percy volvias el lunes!!! venga el mate y medialunas salen en una horitoa mas o menos... bueno, la verdad es que se me habia consumido la croqueta con el anterior !!jejej!!1


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenasssssssssssssss... como andan?? Percyyy... arrimá esas medialunas que quedaron en esa bandeja que acá traigo el mate...

Como va el juego?? a quién le toca?? con cual estamos jugando??



.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te toca tatito por preguntar !!!1:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejejeje... pero pero pero!!! 

Bueno... esta bien... dejenme buscar una y ya los desafío... :lol:


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¡26 de marzo y Cavia! (¿?)


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No es por 26 de Marzo Emilio... pero está entre Ellauri y la Rambla, respondiendolé a Pablito que preguntaba por ese parámetro hoy temprano... 





.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Es la que está por Roque Graseras? o sino la que está por 26 de marzo casi ellauri


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

espectro said:


> ^^ *Es la que está por Roque Graseras?* o sino la que está por 26 de marzo casi ellauri


Bingooooooooooooooo... Roque Graseras esquina Jaime Zudañez :banana:











Te toca... 



.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

ya voy esperame!


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah esa misma era la que yo decia solo que no me acordaba de la direccion!!! jejeje

Esperamos tu acertijo Espectro.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Bueno muy facil, ya lo veo a Uruguay sacandolo de una.... pongo una parte del edificio. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

18 de Julio y Eduardo Acevedio o por ahí nomás


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ No no, me decepcionas jajaja despues te darás cuenta por que te lo digo!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

¡¡¡YA SÉ!!!

Qué tarado. Es el edificio que está entre el Cabildo y la sede del PN en la Plaza Constitución... qué manera de despistarme al principio.

SALUDOS


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Muy bien si es el edificio que corresponde a la Sucursal del Banco de la Nación Argentina que además lo conozco por dentro, y es muy lindo en las plantas superiores donde residen personal argentino del banco. Bien en frente a la plaza Matriz. 

Les dejo la foto, es de mi autoría con Veka-15 quién se encontraba de visita por MVD. 






Yo dije este rodrigo le saca fotos hasta las hormigas de la CV y no la saca :lol:

Es tu turno!!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenas noches como están?. Percy servime una black mientras aguardamos por Emilio.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Emilio esperamos tranquilamente tu acertijo.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡Buenas noches, auditorio, con satisfacción lograda!  Ya estamos en las gateras esperando el acertijo de Emilio. Me sirvo un capuchino, con mucho café :cheers: ... 

Levanto apuestas para el sábado, a ver quién se la juega en este boliche: Larobi: URUGUAY 1 - COREA DEL SUR 0 (vamo'a tener que correr como locos ... pero bueno, será un duelo entre orientales)

@Tatito: ¡qué preciosa iglesia esa de Pocitos! Ni idea de su existencia. Merece un hilo ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hago un impass y vuelvo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esperamos su acertijo Emilio...mientras un capuchino caliente y bien espumoso. Hay medialunas Pablito?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Yo quiero un te para bajar la cena y vi que hay unas milhojas por allí mmmm.....

uruguay me fallaste puse ese edificio y no jugaste!!!!

larobi URU 2 COR 1 y de atrás, medio país infartado que tul?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Uruguay gana 2 a 0...

Y les dejo una medio imposible ¿o no tanto?










ABRAZOS


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

puede ser el edificio que está en la proa de Avda Brasil y Soca? ahi al costado de la plaza? creo que es sobre Libertad sino le erro de calle :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es que no estaba Espectro!!! A veces tengo que trabajar!!! Mientras que al acertijo digo... Centro /Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

jeje!!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Como anda troesma que le parece si despuntamos el vicio mientras aguardamos por don gfd08, tiene algo? va el mate


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tengo algo si!!! como no !!! Ya subo, caliento las medialunas Pablito Percy esta barriendo la vereda...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

dele nomàs troesma, caliente esas medialunas


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Detalle: 










Saludos![/QUOTE]

La traigo para acá ... Gente, no me dejen afuera de la ronda de mate hno:

Barrio aledaño al centro ... vayamos pensando ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Vayan llevando...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mientras esperamos Ceci, seguimos con esta, te parece? Prendo la estufa les parece?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uy perdón Profe sirvace mate y una medialuna calentita .
Pocitos troesma?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Me parece bien que sigamos con la de Uruguay360 ... Y gracias por abrir la ronda, que no sea el Club de Tobi :lol: Gracias por la medialuna y por el calorcito de la estufa!

El acertijo último ... ¿Bulevar España?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No senhora... ni cerca...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Es un barrio costero? es Parque Rodó?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No , ni costero, ni Parque Rodo, suponiendo que no sea un barrio costero...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Centenario y 8 de Octubre troesma? edificio del bar Sirocco.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Puede ser un liceo???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon la demora amigos...estaba lavando los platos... no es un liceo, ni el del Bar Sirocco, que dicho sea de paso es un muy lindo edificio.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Esta por la zona de Tres Cruces???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Rodrigo, no es para ese lado...


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Por que pusistes esa foto???


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Porque es parte del mismo acertijo Rodrigo, es el mismo edificio. Una pista, digamos.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Ah ok.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Puede ser un hospital???


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hola gente... perdón por dejarlos tirados... tuve unas vueltas que hacer.
Voy a esperar a que terminen esta adivinanza para meternos en la que había dejado, les parece?

No soy muy futbolero... pero no será la sede de Nacional, por 8 de Octubre?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Puede ser por 8 de Octubre¿¿??¿?

Si no puede ser una iglesia??¿???¿?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Puede ser Río Branco y Mercedes unos juzgados creo que hay por ahi.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Muchachada... voy de paso, no tengo ni idea donde estan los dos acertijos (que lo tiró, si andarán agrandados que adivinan de dos a la vez :lol::lol pero me llegó esto y no si guardarlo en la heladera del boliche para el verano, capaz que no hay lugar y lo tengo que tirar... :cheers::cheers1::booze::cheers2:













.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Tatito en casa mi padre tiene 1 de esas de 275 ml jeje


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

Realmente estamos perdidos... se nos colgó la adivinanza de Uruguay360 también!

Como veo que sigue pasando el tiempo, vuelvo a postear la adivinanza anterior:










@Tatito: el lugar de la foto está en la acera Norte, con una de sus fachadas mirando hacia el Sur. Esta foto corresponde a la esquina del susodicho

PD: No es Aguada, Cordón ni 8 de Octubre...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Germán!!!

Tato, ese vodka acá va a durar poco, me parece ... por Percy, digo :lol:

¿El acertijo tuyo está en Bulevar España?

(El de Uruguay, ni idea ...)


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Hola Ceci!

No, no queda en Bvar España... pero sería muy lindo que así fuera

Está en la Ciudad Vieja


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Perdon, dos horas de siesta al solcito en el sofa me llamaron..perdon, y un rato de basket con mi hija tambien...Ay Pablito, efectivamente son los juzgados de Mercedes y Rio Branco, obra de Ildefonso Aroztegui, propongo el titulo de Gran Maestro Para PAblito! y vamo abriendo eso que trajiste Tatito, comienzan los tragos !!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es algun sector dela Plaza Zavala?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Perdon, dos horas de siesta al solcito en el sofa me llamaron..perdon, y un rato de basket con mi hija tambien...Ay Pablito, efectivamente son los juzgados de Mercedes y Rio Branco, obra de Ildefonso Aroztegui, propongo el titulo de Gran Maestro Para PAblito! y vamo abriendo eso que trajiste Tatito, comienzan los tragos !!!


Hola, Uruguay!!! qué lindo programa tuviste!!! Y brindemos por Pablito, Gran Maestro Grado 33 ... qué genioooooo!!!!

(¡yo brindo con capuchino espumoso, espero que no les moleste!)


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Hola Uruguay360!

Está cerca de la Plaza Zabala, pero no es allí...

muestro un poco más del lugar para ver si tienen una idea:


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

PD: Felicitaciones Pablito! :banana:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Y bueno... no tuve mas remedio!!!
Salud Gran Maestro!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es el edificio Treinta y Tres en la peatonal esq 33


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Es el edificio Treinta y Tres en la peatonal esq 33


Correcto Uruguay360! :cheers:
Pongo la imagen completa: 










Abrazo!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

buenasss, contesto desde el celular xq estan los sobrinos en casa y me coparon el laptop. Troesma le agradezco mucho el titulo otorgado
Pero es demasiado para mi, los unicos troesmas son larobi, tatito y usted. Avanti q es su turno, adivino el que estaba en juego kay: 

pero e


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

tatito te pasaste con el beberaje, tengo miedo q si lo guardamos para el verano se piquen, asi q vamos a por ellas. :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Donde estan estos balcones miserables?


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ por la calle Uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Gfd08... (que lindo llamarte asi...)


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

No sé porqué dices "lindo" :lol: pero gracias.

¿Está por casualidad en Cordón? Digamos por Tacuarembó y calles aledañas?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Por lo poco personal del nombre !!!:lol::lol: Como te llamas, loco?? No es por el Cordon estimado Gdf08...:lol::lol:


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Por lo poco personal del nombre !!!:lol::lol: Como te llamas, loco??


Ya lo puse en la firma... jaja
Yo que sé, fue el nombre más original que se me ocurrió en su momento...

Y tu nombre???

Saludos!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah no!! el mio no!!! yo soy uruguay360, chusma !!:lol::lol:
Eduardo!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

buenassss ahora si he recuperado el control del laptop, troesma esos balcones podran ser por la aguada, Percy arrima unas vodkas.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No gran maestro! no es por la Aguada, espero se esten valorando correctamente las pistas que contiene la toma.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No se xq pero el reflejo se me hace como que es el Hospital Italiano, pero no estoy convencido. Un vodka?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tiene la onda..pero no es, pero de la misma influencia italiana. Por supuesto que si, un vodka, claro.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

troesma es una plaza lo que se ve en el reflejo?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No Pablito, es una casa.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es un barrio costero?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nnnnn....si, muy costero


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

barrio sur troesma? pico una longaniza y un poco de queso?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Sinceramente, no reconozco nada, no veo bien. Gafassssssssssssssss, a mí!!!!

Digo por decir: Carrasco


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Somos dos los que necesitamos gafas Ceci hno:, capuchino con rayadura de chocolate o con batones?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Guauuuu! Qué deliiiiiiiicia! Solamente un poquito de chocolate espolvoreado, para darle un touch y realzar el sabor del café ...

Troesma, no veo nada. Tire alguna pista, cualquier monedita sirve


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Longaniza y queso, y sabe que, tengo unas flautitas, y dos butifarras!! como la ve Pablito, se prende? y vos ceci? No es barrio Sur, ni Carrasco. in barrio clasico.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ya se que tarado es cerca de la faq de ingenieria, pero no me acuerdo las calles hno:
arrime esas flautas asi las pico


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No, no , Pablito, nada de ingenieria, me lama la atencion que o hayan preguntado por los clasicos barrios. Esta en CV


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Paaa la neurona me está traicionando hoy.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Y eso será enfrente al palacio Taranco por 25 de Mayo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Exacto, sabia que con el barrio salia seguro, dele gran maestro!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno ya subo, tiene alguna flauta mas, este Percy se comió todo el pan.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Nadie puede con Pablito "Locomotora", Gran Maestro Grado 33, Cinturón Negro del "Adiviná" ... (y podría seguirrrrr :lol

Felicitaciones, y esperamos el nuevo desafío


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A ver si saben donde se ven estrellas de día


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Larobi said:


> Nadie puede con Pablito "Locomotora", Gran Maestro Grado 33, Cinturón Negro del "Adiviná" ... (y podría seguirrrrr :lol
> 
> Felicitaciones, y esperamos el nuevo desafío


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mire que "yira" usted, eh? no tengo idea, CV?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
:lol::lol::lol:, no es CV un poquito mas al E


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

me disculpan 10 minutos, ya vuelvo


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Barrio sur? algo anterioremente municipal?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ya regrese, troesma barrio SUR si, pero ignoro si era municipal antes.
Percy servi la vuelta que yo invito.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

El dique Maua, Pablito? tengo otras dos flautitas, menos mal que escondi las butifarras !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma no es el dique, pero no está lejos, cruce la rambla. 
Ah si menos mal que escondió las butifarras sino este Percy.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

En las viviendas de Inve sobre la Rambla


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troesma, suba un poquito mas hacia 18


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenos días como va la barra del peine fino? Percy ponè unos bizcochos en el horno de barro, mientras aguardamos por los demás yo ya tengo el mate pronto.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenos días un café con leche y un sandwich caliente por favor!

Tatito! esperás a que yo no entré y me ponés una conservadora con la única bebida alcoholica que tomo y me gusta! y solito! jajaajaja.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Adelante don Espectro pase pase, ya està marchando su desayuno, mire que quedaron unas cuantas vodkas , del acertijo q me dice.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenos dias... como anda la barra?? Percy, te animas a sacarme dos porciones de budín de pan con bastante pasa de uva?? asi le doy al mate que me convida Pablito...
Ale, no sabía de tu predilección por el Vodka... jejeje... tranqui que ya guardamos algunas dice Pablito, creo que sacamos las Coca colas de la heladera para hacer lugar :lol::lol:

Pablito... esas estrellas no las tengo vistas, por el barrio Sur?? cerca de la rambla??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Si Tatito cerca de la rambla, a dos cuadras mas precisamente. Va budín de pan.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ mató las calles ahí ni idea jajajaja


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

es muy conocida


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Gonzalo Ramirez??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No Tatito mas cerca de la CV


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

como dice Jaime, "...nace a la intemperie y muere en el gas..."


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... te iba a decir Durazno o Canelones... como andamos para la comida ehh?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

jejeje, lo que nos da energía, jejeje, bueno ahora solo falta la calle por la cual está, la esquina es Durazno, un pista más nombre de departamento también.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Durazno y Rio Negro?? jejeje... es la unica con nombre de departamento que cruza a Durazno... si es no valemi adivinanza porque me diste todas las pistas... jejeje

Tirá otra!!!


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Jajaja, muy bien Tatito Rio Negro y Durazno, me llama la atención como se mantuvieron estando tan cerca del mar, vos adivinaste mas allá de las pistas así que es tu turno.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jejeje... pero es que asi no se vale!!! Bueh... dejame un ratito y ya traigo algo... 

No conocía ese edificio con las estrellas... es una fabrica abandonada o un deposito de algo?? 


.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Salto y Durazno....


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Cierto... pero él ya habia dicho que era cerca de la CV... y Salto y Durazno es por allá por el barrio Palermo... 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

la verdad no tengo ni idea que era, lo conozco xq iba a buscar a una novia que tenia que vivía en el hogar estudiantil de Rivera que está en la esquina opuesta a este galpón.
Celebramos con unas vodkas?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

ya voy.......... me toca a mi?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

buena imàgen Tatito, comencemos Centro? arrime nomas esas vodkas don Espectro


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bueno gente, volví como torpedo... :lol:

Ahí va la primera pista, los detalles que doy en la foto son importantes... y además, saben que la acabo de tomar, así que tengan eso también en cuenta


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No te puedo creer!!!! vivis en el centro??


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Así es... al menos estoy a un trote de estos lugares que adivino... :lol:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno yo también regrese, empecemos, entonces como dijiste Germán es en el centro, calle San Josè digamos


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ No está por la calle San José, Pablo


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es paralela a 18 o perpendicular?
bah es una esquina asi que es medio tonto preguntar eso:nuts:


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Es perpendicular a 18, Pablo, y queda por el Centro.

Dato: En este edificio hay una silueta que se repite a lo largo de su fachada... y puede verse en la foto: aunque lo hace de formas diferentes...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

es al S de 18?


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

Si, es al Sur de 18


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

puede ser q haya un minisuper abajo. Yi y Soriano. Creo q le cambiaron el nombre Yi


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Correcto! si mal no recuerdo (porque nunca me acuerdo de estos nombres nuevos :lol Se llama ahora Carlos Quijano, pero bah, digamos Yi que lo entiende todo el mundo

Este edificio me encanta... excepto por el agregado que tienen en su último piso hno: que no lo muestro en la foto por motivos de índole personal, jaja

ahí va:










PD: SOS UN GRANDE, PABLO! :banana:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah si me parecia que era èste, el agregado nunca lo vi, es que encandila con sus balcones y sus volados semicirculares, ahora subo


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ que lindo edificio una lavada de cara y la iluminacion por lo que veo cuenta debe quedar espectacular


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No te puedo creer que era ese!!! jejeje... pasé por allí hace dos días y le saqué una foto para el hilo de las "proas y esquinas"... que salame!!!

Concuerdo en que es un interesantisimo edificio, lastima lo gris ratón que está... 



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

.


----------



## gfd08 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Ahí aparece el infame agregado en el último piso hno:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Si si... es que el fotografo retrata la realidad en su totalidad aunque no sea lo mas agradable de ver :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Quien va???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenassss, disculpen la demora, es que estaba con unos asuntos económico-laborales, por acà dejo el acertijo:















Y por acà voy sirviendo:


Profe:















Tatito y eventualmente Tatita, no se si comparte el gusto por la bebida, sino que pida q acá conseguimos cualquier bebida:














Troesma:















URU_RODRI:















Espectro:

















Yo:
















Falta gfd08 que nunca se ha servido y Emilio que creo que tampoco, en cuanto lleguen pidan.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Gracias Pablito jeje estoy pensando donde es.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

muy bien, pensà tranquilo


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablito! 

La verdad es que es un placer entrar a este hilo y encontrarse con estos regalos pensados para cada uno de nosotros. El juego no sería lo mismo sin estas ocurrencias ... Gracias por tu amabilidad y buena onda  en otras ocasiones ya lo ha hecho Tatito. Ya empieza la ronda, veo que andan algunos por acá. Yo ya probé el capuchino que me ofreciste y es delicioso, del tipo de los del Irazú!


Al acertijo lo traigo para esta página. Dice 1930, de ahí no paso ... puede ser en Ciudad Vieja?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

como esta esa Stout, verdad Pablito? Bueno, me sumo a lo que dijo Ceci, jugar con ustedes es un placer y un orgullo por lo que construimos entre todos. Cualquiera diria que es el viejo Catalina PArma de Beisso , hoy dicvision de Salud Publica, en Cerro Largo esquina tristan Narvaja.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenassss, como están? son todos muy amables por sus palabras, es un gusto para mi compartir con ustedes estos entrañables momentos y haber tenido la fortuna de conocerlos .
Troesma acertó, es su turno avanti.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Uruguay!!!! Duelo de titanes, dos potencias se saludan: Troesma - Gran Maestro ... Qué nivel!!!!

Bueno, balconearemos esperando el nuevo acertijo ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
:lol::lol::lol:, gracias Ceci


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

que interesante, cordon norte troesma?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡qué extraña escena! ¿es un edificio público o privado?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

cordon norte y privado...tiemblo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uruguay y Fernadez Crespo? no tiemble troesma, tómese otra black para sacarse el frío o calmar los nervios :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

usted sabe que estoy en eso...? precisamente, empezaron a salir los morrones con muzza y panceta... los choris y la carne...
No es por ahi amigo...le pico los choris...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

uh barbaro troesma, voy picando el pan yo
Tristan Narvaja puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

no no, vengase mas para el centro...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

està en una calle paralela a 18 o perpendicular a la principal avenida?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paralela... veo si subo algo mas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
Ah si pudiera subir alguna pista más estaría bárbaro, Colonia y Magallanes no no?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mnnnnnoooo....


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la maula!!! este si que nunca levante la cabeza para mirarlo.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

uruguay360 said:


> Bueno Pablito, la verdad es que esta por Rincon entre Ciudadela y Juncal, es la sede de Bakirgian. dale vos gran maestro!!!


¿la sede de qué?

¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones, Pablito!!! Ya se te ha hecho costumbre


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias profe , es por Rincón enfrente al bazar La Ibérica, ahora están las oficinas de la empresa ATMA.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Edificio El Indio


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no, es parecido pero no es.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hablamos de una obra de Caprario?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pa la verdad que ni idea hno: :bash:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Ci vediamo a domani, ragazzi!!! :goodbye:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Que descanse Profe, no quiere arriesgar antes de irse? Està en una Av muy conocida


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Estuve buscando y si troesma es del mismo arquitecto .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Empresa Assimakos, Avda Italia y Mataojo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto troesma :banana:, está con la pólvora seca


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gracias PAblito, te tiro esta y me voy a dormir...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Buen dia, mi gente "beia", diría la Fulop!!! 

Así que Assimakos ... ese edificio me encanta, yo trabajé en el liceo 10 que está enfrente, y siempre por sacarle fotos y siempre me olvidaba! Me parece que allí se firmó un comercial de Axe, simulando el decó de Miami. 

Acertijo de hoy: edificio que está en frente al Devoto de Malvín, en Hipólito Irigoyen y Almería. A una cuadra de la playa


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Ceci...bue..ni picó...ese mismo, que lindo es...nunca les pude ver los autores, voy a tener que pasar de nuevo...en cuanto al reclame de axe, sin dudas era el mismo edificio. bueno vengase con un acertijo y algo dulce...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenos y húmedos días a la barra bolichera, como están?, felicitaciones profe , la verdad que no conozco el edificio del acertijo pero sin dudas que es muy bonito, aguardamos por su acertijo. Troesma el grabado de Assimacos es el mismo que el del edificio de Inidio, no?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Buen día, Pablito!!! El Troesma ya estaba acodado al mostrador, aunque yo todavía no lo saludé. Salú, Edu!!!! Hay torta todavía para los dos, y le guardamos una porción a Espectro, que quedó impresionado :nuts:. Hablando de repostería, en ese edificio de Malvín frente al Devoto, estaba el local de la repostera Adriana Ferrer. Ahora se mudó a Orinoco casi Michigan. Así que como ven, el karma de este hilo es - al menos últimamente - la repostería.

Acá va el acertijo de hoy:


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesma, Profe yo habìa preparado esto para desayunar:






Percy se esmero con la decoración


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buno profe tiene pinta de ser un boliche no? Buceo digamos


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... ese capuchino está 10 puntos!!!! Es mi punto débil :nuts: Gracias, Pablitooooo!!!

En cuanto al acertijo: no es en Buceo. Aléjate bien de la costa. Boliche ... mmmm ... casi, es un club social, de esos que abundaban en los 30', 40'


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Me alegra que la haya gustado profe, en cuanto al acertijo eh La Uniòn digamos


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Por cabala no arriesgo Profe , paralela a Colonia


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Bueno, buenoooooo .... si quieren saber de fóbal, hablen conmigo!!! Dije 3 a 1


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Jejeje


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^

:master::bow::master::bow:
:bow::master::bow::master:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

sgdfgdfdf



pablito28 said:


> Centro no troesma cerca, a ver si esta imágen ampliada ayuda:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Cordon Norte?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A si don Uruguay Cordón norte


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Resumiendo:

Cordón norte
Calle paralela a 18
Edificio público


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Guenas noches q raro q nadie se ha arrimado al boliche, las goteras ya las arregló Percy asi que no se llueve màs :lol:, no enserio los extraño deben andar ocupados me imagino, la ansiedad me mata :nuts:, les dejo una pista es esquina Fernadez Crespo.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablito!!!

Menos mal que la gotera ya no joroba :lol: Sí, la verdad es que estoy muy ocupada trabajando en la compu, cada tanto le doy refresh a la página y veo que esto está más quieto que rulo de estatua ... Troesma, se extraña su sapiencia ...

Yo también extraño el boliche y las conversaciones que tenemos acá. Ya vendrán a tomarse alguna copita!

Mirá que no tengo idea del acertijo ... por más Fernández Crespo que digas de ayuda ... le paso la jabulani al Troesma para que defina


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
Hola Profe  continúe usted con su tarea, es mi ansiedad crónica que me hace poner asi, yo me quedo aguardando al troesma y mientras tanto le preparo un capuchino bien cargado .


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Buenaaasss, disculpen, estaba viendo un documental que hacia tiempo tenia en las gateras... bueno, si es por tirar al arco digo Cerro LArgo...


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Troesma!!! Ah, este parroquiano nunca falla ... bueno, a ver si hiciste el gol o no. Ojo si el juez es Larrionda o el franchute, van a cobrar cualquier cosa :lol:

Gracias Pablito por el capuchino cargado, como a mí me gusta. ¡Qué lindo ser tratada así! Ud. es un lujo!!!

Sigo trabajando un rato más, luego paso a ver si el Troesma hizo el gol o no. Bye!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

empieza la saccion "cine con los hijos" , esta noche" Cinema Paradiso" . Ya me traje tres panhuelos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesma!!! que alegria verlo de nuevo por acá, en efecto es Cerro Largo esquina Fernandez Crespo, como se darà cuenta andube de safari por esa zona :lol:, oficinas del INAU. Avanti es su turno.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

@ Larobi, un gusto para mi 
@ Troesma, las vacaciones una situación que disfrutan los niños y los padres


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡Buen día, barra milonguera!! A ver, quién anda por ahí? ... Sale un mate por acá. Troesma, acérquese y no se olvide que tiene que poner una foto  Todo suyo, Míster!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenos diassss como andan?, yo acà mate pronto, aguardando al troesma y contando las horas que salgo para el norte :goodbye:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Uhhh!!! Te vamos a extrañar acá en el boliche!!! Llevate una foto de Percy en la billetera :nuts: Y bueno, acá estaremos, aguantando el mostrador !!!! Conectate cuando puedas ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Larobi said:


> Uhhh!!! Te vamos a extrañar acá en el boliche!!!



me too




Larobi said:


> Llevate una foto de Percy en la billetera :nuts:



:lol::lol::lol:





Larobi said:


> Y bueno, acá estaremos, aguantando el mostrador !!!! Conectate cuando puedas ...



Creo que salgo hoy de noche o mañana temprano, pero sin duda que voy a estar en contacto , va el mate profe y aguardamos por el troesma que debe estar por llegar.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

llegue llegue !!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, a ver como andan para las piramides invertidas...
perdonen la demora, estabamos en seccion cine tempranero...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

A la flauta troesma este si que no lo vi nunca, hablamos de Montevideo? Si es asi mmm... rambla SUR?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ahhh!me alegro mucho que no lot engas visto, asi no solamente dura sino que uno se recrea con cosas nuevas, viste que singular que es, no? Si, rambla Sur Pablito, , venga un matecito!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Va mate troesma, la verdad q es muy singular y no se si se repite en otro lugar. Digamos a la altura de gaboto?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

La VERDAD QUE NO CONOZCO OTRO ASI, ES obra de ingeniero y no de arquitecto. No es a la altura de Gaboto. Se toma una cachaza Pablito? vio que estamos solos , no?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Troesma preferiría un tè con bastante limón, si la Profe andaba de mañana por aquí, Tatito tenia problemas con el ADSL, Emilio ni idea, Germán apareció un rato ayer de tarde y Percy tiene el día libre hoy, así q no es a la altura de Gaboto será mas hacia la CV?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Que sea con mucho limon entonces... si, ya vi la llegada e ida de los parroquianos... seria mas hacia la CV, efectivamente... y la otra calle? usted que dice?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Muy bueno el tè troesma vio que los limoneros éste año no se apestaron, estuvo bien en podarlos en luna nueva.

Digamos Reconquista y Zabala? o me fui mucho hacia CV


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Usted sabe que no tengo limonero asi que no le sigo mucho el ciclo, como si hago con otras plantas...lo leo con fondo y limonero cuidado por los abuelos, eh? No es Ciudad Vieja PAblito, salga de ahi!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Eh no el limonero está en el balneario, en Bella Vista más precisamente, pero es mi viejo el celoso y el encargado de la poda.

Salimos de CV nos quedamos por el centro, calle Maldonado?


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Buenas y santassssssss ... (toc, toc, toc ...) (no hay nadie)

Paso y me hago un mate. Troesma, qué es ese trompo en la rambla costanera????? ¡Es un trompazo! 

Ni idea dónde queda, ni qué es. Me quedo balconeando un rato.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dejese de andar balconeando y tire algo, que hacemos con balconear?? , diga algo mujer !!!! Ya va camino al norte Pablito?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Calle Maldonado sssssnnnnnoooo.... cerquita... y que esquina, vamos a terminarlo al acertijo...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bueno si no es Maldonado es Durazno y digo esq Gutierrez Ruiz, mañana tempranito salgo troesma hno:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Es Canelones y Julio Herrera Pablin, la verdad que me alegro que haya durado, tirate algo, cuando me toque tengo factura fresca...recien traida de los barrios montevideanos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Vos sabes que iba a decir J H y Obes, pero me pareció que no llegaba hasta allá, ya subo.

Una black?

Anduvo de safari laboral o por despuntar el vicio?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Acà dejo:


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

hola, barra volvedora!!

es un monumento monumental ... digo Uruguayana y Asencio


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Como está profe?, es un monumento pero no el de Agaciada y Asencio.
A usted ni le pregunto, saleee un capuchino cargado, cargado.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablito!!! Dale, te acepto el capuchino. Bueno, no es el de Agraciada ... largá un barrio . Es Parque Batlle?


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Parque Batlle???


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Poste junto con tigo Larobi


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ambos dos acertaron el barrio, no el lugar , vos URU_RODRI que te servis?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

traigoooo



pablito28 said:


> Acà dejo:


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

pablito28 said:


> Ambos dos acertaron el barrio, no el lugar , vos URU_RODRI que te servis?


Es cerca del Estadio Centenario???


Por Avda Italia???


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

no Rodrigo


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Creia que era entre Avda Italia y Ricaldoni.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Pero tirà otro lugar RODRI


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ Esperame un rato


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

dale


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito, esa es la base del monumento a Eugenio Garzon, que fue donado por el gobierrno peruano, debido a la participacion del militar en la campanha delucha contra los espanholes. en el nacimiento de Soca y Ponce


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

:banana: correcto troesma acertó :banana: avanti es su turno. yo los acompaño hasta acà por hoy ya que mañana debo madrugar, los estarè observando y acompañando desde el N.

Saludos


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Te vas Pablito!! lamento, a ver que traes fotitos de alla! les dejo la ultima, a ver si llegas a verla


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Felicitaciones al Troesma!!! ganador otra vez, míster 

Pablito, acá la barra te espera, acodada al mostrador. Brindando, siempre, of course! Un beso!

Acertijo de ahora: salado, pero salado maaaaaal, como dicen los gurises! digo Parque Rodó, pero por decir, nomás ...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No es Parque Rodo! No es costero. Pero qwue lindo, no?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo (Apr 8, 2009)

Creo que está por Boulevard Artigas entre Tres Cruces y Garibaldi... porque de algún lado lo tengo visto.

SALUDOS


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Emilio... es Bvar Artigas pero no ese tramo.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Va la Sprite URU_RODRI


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias Pablito!!! kay:


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Opa, voy a revolver el baúl de los recuerdos a ver qué encuentro perdido por ahí para publicar y ahora después subo algo.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¿Dónde está este perrito?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

puede ser Av Agraciada?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

No, es en una avenida pero no en esa.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Es por el Prado?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

No, estás lejos.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Puede haber una pista?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Está en un lugar frente a un espacio público conocido y muy transitado.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... ¿podrías abrir la toma ? La verdad, que es muy poca ayuda, al menos para mí.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¡Cómo no! Aquí tiene mi estimada:










:lol: :lol: No creo que haya ayudado mucho pero bueno... 

Les voy a dar dos pistas porque quiero que la adivine alguien: 

- A metros de este edificio está ubicada una empresa cuyo producto es una fuente que da mucho material a este foro. 

- Un poco más allá de ese edificio que mencioné antes, hay otros dos edificios públicos emblemáticos de la ciudad.

Ya no digo nada más porque ya con eso ayudé bastante.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡Buenos y celestes díassssss !!!!! Sale un mate dominguero?? 

¿Avenida Italia?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buen dìa profe, va mate....


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

No, no se vayan tan lejos che.

Les doy una pista más y ya no me pidan más porque sino no tiene gracia, los dos edificios públicos cercanos de los que hablaba son del Poder Judicial.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

18 de Julio entre Paraguay y Rio Negro?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

La avenida está bien, pero el resto no. Si suman todas las pistas que he dado la tienen que sacar.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

18 de julio frente a la plaza del bhu y cerquita del edificio del ministerio de salud publica?


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Negativo, veamos de nuevo las pistas:

- Está frente a un espacio público de la avenida 18 de Julio.
- A muy pocos metros de las oficinas de una empresa cuyo producto aporta mucho material al foro, y que además tienen un letrero muy visible y moderno.
- En esa zona también hay dos edificios muy importantes del Poder Judicial.


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Supongo que por Plaza Cagancha...


Abrazos!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Paaaaahhh!!! mucho Pablito???


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

pablito estás vivo?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
:lol::lol::lol:
si, por ahora si.

Salado Uruguay, soplaba fuerte el pampero.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

pablito28 said:


> Buenos y mas celestes que nunca diassss, como està la barra del peine fino? Tatito tengo el mate pronto, va mate. Acà les dejo el acertijo, a ver si saben donde tiene la changa Percy de tocar el saxo.



Hola gente, ando muy ocupada pero no me olvido de uds ... veo que Pablito recaló de nuevo, así que ¡¡holaaaaa!! Bueno, que salga YA mi capuchino ... A ver si empiezan a correr las bebidas espirtuosas, porque esto está medio quietín de más ... Traje de nuevo el acertijo, a ver si adivinamos dónde está el tipo del saxo, a ver si puede entrar de una buena vez, porque se debe estar muriendo de frío en ese balcón. Salú la barra !


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenasssss, como estàn yo ando de nuevo por el boliche mate en mano, a ver si los logro cautivar con estos aromas y así le damos el "golpe de gracia" al acertijo. Percy arrima la bandeja


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas buenassss!!!

Acá traigo yo al amigo Percy que se había quedado comiendo solo en la cocina :lol:

Miren esta cara de pícaro!!!










Cual eran las coordenadas del Adivina vigente?? 



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Con razón no aparecía el muy angurriento :lol:

Las coordenadas Tatito son Maldonado pasando Yaguaron o Aquiles Lanza y cerca de la CV


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

^^:lol::lol:


Maldonado y Florida??


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exacto estimado Tatito, que alegría que al fin salió, avanti Tatito es tu turno kay:


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Yupiiiiiiiiii... ahora si se viene la dictadura de Tatitooooo!!! (Se toma lo que yo quiero, se come lo que yo quiero y la adivinanza la pongo YO!!! jejejeje)

Bueno... de momento solo mando la adivinanza, lo otro por ahora no tengo nada pensado :lol::lol:












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
:lol::lol::lol:

Ta salado éste acertijo, mmmm barrio tradicional diría yo. Prado quizás....?


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

tiene pinta de ser por Avenida Agraciada, bueno mientras aparece Tatito yo me hecho una siesta, si aparece me despiertan, si? si ronco me giran de costado. 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

jejeje... despertateeeeeeeeee!!!

No señores... no es por Agraciada ni está cerca del Prado, pero como pista les puedo decir que el barrio que dijiste Pablito, tiene la misma inicial del barrio donde se encuentra esa imagen... y quieren más?? esta en el limite con otro barrio con la misma inicial 

No me digan que no es facil!!!


.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Parque Rodó?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Exacto señor!!! Era sencillo ya que ahi en esa zona de la ciudad hay tres barrios pegados con la misma inicial... 

Ahora afinen la puntería... donde está??











.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ jajaaja sos malo me suena, pero no me doy cuenta.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Eso será por 21 de Setiembre?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buen tiro!!! No es por 21 pero es muuy cerquita... 


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

La esquinq puede ser San Salvador Tato ?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No no... a unas cuadras de allí... 


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

No tengo idea...pero que bonita tipografia !!! la voy a pensar un poco, mientras tanto si quiere agregar alguna ampliacion visuaL Tatito... saludos a todos!!!


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatito said:


> Exacto señor!!! Era sencillo ya que ahi en esa zona de la ciudad hay tres barrios pegados con la misma inicial...
> 
> Ahora afinen la puntería... donde está??
> 
> ...


Ta...asi lo tenemos a mano...


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Primer ? Un apellido?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Como anda Troesma quedaron algunos bizcochos sino le puedo ofrecer 1/2 lunas, acompañadas ud me dirá con que.

Tatito es un edificio público o privado?


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Pablito! un abrazo! con un capuccino estaria bien...pero mire que empiezo a calentar el horno que hoy es viernes...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ah, bueno voy encargando las blacks tonces.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Buenas y gelidassssssssssss... como anda Troésma?? tanto tiempo, ya está ese horno prendido asi me pongo al lado a descongelarme?? jejeje

Edificio privado Pablito... muy cerca de la última ubicación que tiraste... 

Ampliación visual?? mmmm... dejenme revisar en el Photobucket y ya les digo... mientras arriesguen nomás 


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Por cierto... un apellido si Edu... un apellido... 


.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tatin...es por Bvar Artigas?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No señor... no es una avenida muy transitada pero esta en las proximidades de 21 de setiembre en el tramo que esta avenida tiene en Parque Rodó... 

Digamos que está escondida... la encontré de casualidad 



.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Ahora si... 












.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Serà por el puente? No me acuerdo que calle es la del puente hno:, aclaro el que cruza por encima de Bvar Artigas.

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

No señor... no es por Sarmiento... es bastante más cerca de la última dirección que dijiste más arriba... escondida, calle poco transitada, vivienda privada...


.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

es perpendicular a 21 Tato?


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeje... si te contesto eso te digo la ubicación... ya que es una calle que cruza 21 de Setiembre, o sea que es perpendicular, pero a la vez es paralela a 21... 

Te la compliqué o te ayudé??



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

^^
Jeje por ésta última pista que das me la juego por la callecita que pasa por detrás de la embajada de Japón, Javier de Viana.
Ahi hay unos duplex del estilo del del acertijo, pero no recuerdo que alguno tenga ésta serigrafia en la fachada, en esa calle tenia el estudio un arq. al cual yo le trabajaba, El arq es chino posta y recuerdo que era muy gracioso verlo tomar mate ya que los asiáticos tienen la boca pequeña y los labios muy finos, cuando tomaba el mate se le "dibujaba" un rostro muy particular 

Saludos


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Bingo!!! Ahi mismo está esa casa... 

Javier de Viana casi 21 de Setiembre












Yo no la conocía y me llamó la atención... todo suyo Pablito... mandesé.


.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

pablito28 said:


> ^^
> Jeje por ésta última pista que das me la juego por la callecita que pasa por detrás de la embajada de Japón, Javier de Viana.
> Ahi hay unos duplex del estilo del del acertijo, pero no recuerdo que alguno tenga ésta serigrafia en la fachada, en esa calle tenia el estudio un arq. al cual yo le trabajaba,* El arq es chino posta y recuerdo que era muy gracioso verlo tomar mate ya que los asiáticos tienen la boca pequeña y los labios muy finos, cuando tomaba el mate se le "dibujaba" un rostro muy particular *
> 
> Saludos


^^:lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Gracias Tatito, yo he pasado unas cuantas veces por allí y nunca lo había visto hno:, bueno a ver si saben donde está este escudo hecho de mampostería, pista no es el cabildo.


----------



## Santi92 (Aug 12, 2008)

*^*


Tiene pinta de ser el frontis de una escuela, pero ni idea.









.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola a todos!!! Obligaciones laborales me han mantenido alejada del boliche, pero bueno, ya volví. Me encantó ver nuevamente a Percy, el galán de las cuatro estaciones ... Sale un capuchino para mí?

Acertijo: es en ciudad vieja. (Lo que sea, está hecho puré, al menos así parece en la foto hno

pd: me encantó el cuento del chino mateador, oriental posta por donde se lo mire :lol: !!!


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Profeeee...... bienvenida, como està? que gusto verla por el cheboli de nuevo . Le dejo por acà 













respecto al acertijo no es en CV vengase mas hacia el W


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¡¡¡Uyyy!!! Qué buenoooo ese capuchino, gracias Pablito!!! Cómo extrañaba la amabilidad del cheboli nuestro ... 

¿Puede ser Reducto, Aguada? Es una escuela, como dijo Santi?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Uh mil disculpas a Santi no había visto su posteo, no estimado escuela no. Está al lado de los barrios que menciono profe.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Buenass buenas, como están que quieto que anda esto, que me dicen del escudo por donde está? Les dejo una pista el barrio es Bella Vista


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola, Pablín!!!! Capuchino recontra cargado para mí. Vos que tomás??

¿Es cerca del parque Capurro? ¿Por Bulevar Artigas?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hola Profe , yo me tomaría una grapamiel con menta, quédese por donde comienza Bella Vista


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm .... me ampliaste la duda :lol:, no sé exactamente dónde empieza Bella Vista. ¿Es por Agraciada?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No es por Agraciada pero no anda lejos tampoco


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

¿San Fructuoso, San Juan, Jujuy, Uruguayana?

Yo estoy con mate, te invito ...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quedese por la provincia del país vecino nomas, le acepto un mate


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Aca vamos... San Juan?



pablito28 said:


> Gracias Tatito, yo he pasado unas cuantas veces por allí y nunca lo había visto hno:, bueno a ver si saben donde está este escudo hecho de mampostería, pista no es el cabildo.


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Muy lindo PAblito, lo mismo que el Edificio Soler, vos sabes que desde principio crei que era el barrio Jardin ,no se porque no lo digo cuando lo pienso !! hace dos anhos que tuve que sacar muchas fotos de ese espacio privilegiado, pero la verdad que de ese edificio no me acuerdo, aunque esas curvas me hicieron recordar el barrio. bueno.... dejemos los bolazos. ni idea de donde queda.... ese escudo tan lindo.


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

hola Troesma, tanto tiempo!!! ¿Sale ronda de mate con Pablito? A ver, Pablito: podrías ampliar un poco la toma? De lo contrario estamos a ciegas, ya veo que es así :lol:


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Ceci ! lindo escudo, pero...que estado jodido que tiene, no? Salen unos matecitos, claro...te estoy preparando los vitraux, amiga.


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

troesma que gusto verlo por acà, haga circular ese mate profe, denme un segundo que amplio la toma, pero recuerde que ud ya acertò la calle en la cual està ubicado este escudo, solo falta la esquina.

Ahora si


----------



## Larobi (Nov 26, 2008)

El mate circula a full!! A no quejarse del frío, es normal en estas épocas ... Pero con el fueguito del horno va mejorando, verdad? A ver cuándo comemos unas pizzas reales, no virtuales 

Troesma, esos vitrales deben haber quedo fantásticos ... Espero, para hacer tiempo, que siga el mate!!!

Pablito, ¿es San Juan esquina San Fructuoso?


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No profe, la calle en la que està es Jujuy falta solo la esquina


----------



## uruguay360 (Jul 16, 2009)

Esquina Tapes Pablín? las reales ya van a venir Ceci, es promesa, lo que pasa que deberiamos esperara que afloje el frio porque el horno es afuera grrrrrrr!!!!! ayer saqué dos buenas buenas...


----------



## Pablito28 (Apr 30, 2010)

No troes es mas abajo, pero se la doy por buena es Jujuy esq Entre Rios, el antiguo almacen de materiales de UTE, avanti usted nomas, le paso un black? yo estoy con grapamiel.

Saludos


----------

